# S S Route plz help



## Sincejune (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi 
Iam a British national. My wife is afghan national and she had Italian schengen visa issued for free under eu free movement law. 

My question is if she come with me to Belgium I have a job contract and a place to live in Belgium will she be able to apply F card Belgium residence permit under article 10 of eu free movement directive 2004 for family member of eu national. even though her schengen visa is expired now?

She hasn't spend 90 days after visa expiation. 

Has any one used the SS route in Belgium plz help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally the deal is that in order for the non-EU spouse of an EU national to obtain a residence card to "join" their EU spouse, they have to show that they have entered the country legally. A Schengen visa is fine - but you say that your wife's Schengen visa is expired. That won't work. (Or isn't supposed to, at any rate.)

She will have to re-apply for another Schengen visa - probably from her home country, or at least from a country where she has legal residence.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Normally the deal is that in order for the non-EU spouse of an EU national to obtain a residence card to "join" their EU spouse, they have to show that they have entered the country legally. A Schengen visa is fine - but you say that your wife's Schengen visa is expired. That won't work. (Or isn't supposed to, at any rate.)

She will have to re-apply for another Schengen visa - probably from her home country, or at least from a country where she has legal residence.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

